# Et&wnc rr



## tweetsie12fan (May 10, 2012)

As my E name would suggest I am a BIG fan of the East Tennessee & Western North Carolina Railroad. Or the "Tweetsie" I am having trouble finding locos at a decent price Im also just wanting some help on the layout and hopefully see if there are any other Tweetsie fans out there or if Im a lone wolf in this aspect also I would like suggestions on modeling Manufacturers etc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went to the Bachmann site and they have ET& WNC engines 11, 12, and 14 in On30.

Chuck


----------



## tweetsie12fan (May 10, 2012)

Thanks I know about the On30 locos that bachmann makes but I already have started in G gauge


----------



## Harold Wilson (Oct 28, 2010)

There is a ET&WNC Historical Society. They have a Yahoo Group which you can find by searching "Tweetsie" in Yahoo Groups. Also Johnsonsdepot.com has a lot of information on the railroad. Several good books have been published which you can find referenced on these 2 sites.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, you posted in the ON30 forum but say you have G-scale, so i am sorta confused. Anyway, i also am into the ET&WNC RR. I am using all Bachman Big Haulers locomotives and rolling stock marked ET&WNC / Linville. I have the #11 ET&WNC (all black), #12 ET&WNC (they also make this one as Tweetsie, like in the amusement park) and #14 ET&WNC. These are all Bachmann Annies. Here is a picture of my bobber caboose:


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You posted in the On3 site. There is no mention of "G" in the original post.

You need to be a little more specific when asking questions.

Chuck


----------



## Gp382DH7315 (Dec 19, 2013)

I could sell my Bach 4-6-0 w/basic sound and (3) coaches for the ET&WNC, if interested let me know.


----------



## Southern1380 (8 mo ago)

Gp382DH7315 said:


> I could sell my Bach 4-6-0 w/basic sound and (3) coaches for the ET&WNC, if interested let me know.


Still available? G scale or On30? I need a etwnc 4-6-0 and some cars, I’d prefer one of each 4 over duplicates. Also might get a anaversary 4-6-0 with metal side rods and all


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you notice the date of the post? 8 years ago.

Click on the name of the poster to see his last activity on the forum.

November 23 2014... 

Advice is read not only the posts but check the dates.


----------

